# @ geht nicht unter Linux



## D@nger (18. März 2006)

Hallo, ich kann unter Suse Linux 10 kein @ eingeben. Wenn ich es eingeben will kommt in Firefox garnichts und in Openoffice ein q. Woran könnte das liegen?
Vielen Dank schon mal.
P.S. Hier wird es angezeigt, weil ich es aus den Sonderzeichen von Openoffice kopiert habe.


----------



## Kleini (18. März 2006)

Hallöle!

Ich kann dir sagen woran es liegen könnte, kann dir aber leider keinen 100%igen Besserungsvorschlag machen. Ich hatte das Problem auch mal und zwar lag es bei mir daran, dass in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf die falsche Tastatur angegeben war. In dieser Datei gibt es den Abschnitt "InputDevice, Keyboard", der bei meinem Laptop so aussieht:

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier "Keyboard1"
    Driver "keyboard"
    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option "XkbLayout" "de"
    Option "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"
EndSection

Entscheidend ist hierbei wohl der Punkt "XkbModel" und "XkbOptions". Mit etwas Geduld beim googeln wirst du da sicher was finden, was du für deine Tastatur da reinsetzen kannst. (z.B. sowas hier könnte da helfen.......)

MfG Kleini


----------

